
Rhythm of breathing affects memory and fear - yasserkaddour
https://news.northwestern.edu/stories/2016/12/rhythm-of-breathing-affects-memory-and-fear/
======
yasserkaddour
Here is the original paper: Nasal Respiration Entrains Human Limbic
Oscillations and Modulates Cognitive Function [1]

[1]
[http://www.jneurosci.org/content/36/49/12448](http://www.jneurosci.org/content/36/49/12448)

